# Honda Snowblower HS622 Axle Seal



## woodymichael (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi to all.
I am newbie here and I did a search but could not find the answer I am looking for so here I go.
I have a Honda #HS622 and the axle seal on the left side is leaking.
I have the track and wheels off and am trying to figure out how to remove the seal with out having to disassemble the gear case.
My thoughts is to drill a hole large enough to get the hook from my slide hammer kit inside behind the seal and tap/pull it out.
If anyone has any other solution please let me know.

Thanks. Woody.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

woodymichael said:


> Hi to all.
> I am newbie here and I did a search but could not find the answer I am looking for so here I go.
> I have a Honda #HS622 and the axle seal on the left side is leaking.


I've seen some "cotter-pin removal" tools that might do the trick. Be super careful not to booger up the case and make it really start leaking. 

A new axle seal is Honda Part Number 91256-729-931 (20 x 4 x 9.7 mm) list price $18.58. Google the part number to find a dealer selling online or use this link to find your local Honda dealer: 

Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

While you are at it, make sure you clean up the axle prior to removing the old seals. It's amazing what a little bit of rust can do to the new seal. And as long as it's warm enough, hit it with a little rust stop.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I did this job today and it was very easy.

Drain tranny oil
Put machine in service position. ( up on nose with a 4x4 beneath bucket )
Remove cotter pins on wheels.
Loosen tracks up almost all the way.
Remove tracks and wheels
Remove the 12mm and 14mm bolts that hold the supports for the free axle on.
Remove seals ( may as well replace both ). You can either drill hole and use pick to pull or a eyeglass flat head screwdriver and very carefully pry all around to pull seal out.

Install new seals wet with oil
Hammer in with a rubber soft mallet.

Fill tranny with 2.1 quarts of 10w-30 oil 
Install everything else. Use NEW cotter pins.

Tighten tracks.

It seems like a lot but it only took me about 30 minutes and I'm slow as molasses.


----------



## SAP_ALL (Apr 4, 2014)

shop manual says 5w-30


orangputeh said:


> Fill tranny with 2.1 quarts of 10w-30 oil


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SAP_ALL said:


> shop manual says 5w-30


okay. but it doesnt get very cold here. even our Honda dealer recommends 10W-30 for engine and Transmission oil here. 5W-30 is for sub zero weather .


----------

